# Wanting to start with Aldabras



## Aurelio Padron (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in North Florida and I'm looking to purchase one male and two females Aldabras babies. Could someone point the way?
Much obliged.
Aurelio[/font][/size]


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2011)

Aurelio Padron said:


> I live in North Florida and I'm looking to purchase one male and two females Aldabras babies. Could someone point the way?
> Much obliged.
> Aurelio[/font][/size]



We have a breeder on here from Florida. Look for Aldabraman and pm him.  He has quite a setup. Here I found one of his threads for you to get more information from.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-ALDABRA-TORTOISE-BREEDER--20408


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Aurelio Padron:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May I call you Aurelio?

It would be nice if you were to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## -EJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got a few vet sex babies but they are not cheap. You can email me at [email protected]
These are at least 9 inches and quite nice in shape. I have others that are not sexed.




Aurelio Padron said:


> I live in North Florida and I'm looking to purchase one male and two females Aldabras babies. Could someone point the way?
> Much obliged.
> Aurelio[/font][/size]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome, Great choice! Our aldabras do great in Florida.


----------



## Aurelio Padron (Jul 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Welcome, Great choice! Our aldabras do great in Florida.
> Thanks for the reply Greg.
> Do you have any babies availble and at what price?
> This is so incredibly exiting!
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2011)

All hatchings have been sold for this year. If you send me an e-mail with your name and telephone number I will place you on our list for next year. Feel free to ask any further questions by e-mail. Greg.


----------



## Aurelio Padron (Jul 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> All hatchings have been sold for this year. If you send me an e-mail with your name and telephone number I will place you on our list for next year. Feel free to ask any further questions by e-mail. Greg.
> 
> Thanks Greg.
> My email is
> ...







Candy said:


> Aurelio Padron said:
> 
> 
> > I live in North Florida and I'm looking to purchase one male and two females Aldabras babies. Could someone point the way?
> ...


----------

